# Burton Moto Boots US 15 Mondo Size?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

can't you just do a normal us size - mondo conversion?

I googled a couple charts, most agree 15men=31.5 mondo, but some say 15men=33 mondo.

clodhoppers like that you should try em on first!


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

according to evo.com size chart 15=33

i dont know how true but also 1+5=6=3+3 
most charts ive seen goes with this calculation...


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

See pictures.


----------



## Colorado (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks a ton. 31.5 should be perfect for me.


----------



## mecoconat (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi SimonB - could you post Burton sizing chart pics for the sizes in between your 2 uploaded pics? Thanks a tonne!


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

There you go !


----------



## mecoconat (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the lightning fast response!


----------

